# No Name, Just Read The Recipe!



## K1 (Jan 11, 2013)

– By Vanilla-Gorilla

Ok, so I lied. Maybe it does have a name, but if I would have titled the thread with the correct name none of you muscleheads would have went into it. You all would have quite frankly been like, “WTF is that”. It’s called boeuf a la ficelle. It’s french for “beef on a string”. Traditionally you would use a string to tie the beef up with and lower it into the pot, but If you don’t want to tie the beast up, then who gives a shit, don’t, lol. This dish is very pretty when prepared.

This recipe will make 4 8oz servings. My god your gonna slap me when you find out how easy and luxurious this is.

8 baby carrots
8 baby turnips, peeled
2 leeks, white part only, cut in half lengthwise, washed (these are the BIG green onion/scallion looking things in your produce aisle)
1/2 onion
1 bouquet garni (with string tie up 1 sprig of pareley, 2 sprigs of fresh thyme, and 1 bay leaf)
salt and pepper
2 lb whole beef tenderloin

Put all the vegetables in a large pot. Cover them with water and add in the bouquet garni. Salt and pepper. Bring the water to boil over high heat. When the pot begins to boil, add in the tenderloin. I know, it sounds crazy. BOILED MEAT, what in the fu_k is wrong with him!!!!!!!, no just trust me on this one. Boil the tenderloin for 20 minutes. I urge you to cook it no longer than this (medium rare). After 20 minutes use tongs or your string and pull your beef out. Let it rest on a cutting board for 15 minutes. You can losely cover it with foil.

Now bring the the boiling liquid down to a gentle simmer and ever so often skim off the foam or scum that wants to float to the top. Slice the beef in 1/2 inch slices and arrange them on a serving platter. Position your veggies around the beef. If you want to get the dish looking really good then keep similarly colored vegetables separate. Now, bring the broth in the pot back to a boil. Strain the liquid, then ladle the liquid over the beef and veggies. Serve with boiled or microwaved red potatoes, just be sure to get a little bit of that broth on the taters to, k.

Now as far as condiments go, you can serve this with a horseradish sauce, or just plain horseradish. If that doesn’t sound appealing, then definetly eat this with cornichons (whole baby pickles), dijon mustard, and some good large grain sea or kosher salt.

Ok, I am finished.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds pretty good and a special trip to the grocery for leeks , turnips and string to tie up my meat..


----------

